# Firefox Problem mit der Wiedergabe von Tabellen



## Matze202 (25. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

bevor hier wieder gemeckert wird, dies ist zwar ne css unterstützte Tabelle, aber weil es in anderen Browsern richtig funtkioniert, denke ich, dass dies am Browser liegt und somit vielleicht doch nicht am CSS, weshalb ich es hier rein schreibe.




Fehlende Linien sind folgende:

linker Tabellenrand
zwischen ID- und Variablespalte 
zwischen Überschriftenzeile und ID 1
Zeilenstrich zwischen ID 3 und 4, 6 und 7 sowie 9 und 10

Diese Beiden CSS-Codes hatte ich bereits getestet, aber das Ergebniss blieb leider immer gleich.


```
table{
 font-family:verdana, sans-serif;
 font-size:10px;
 border-style: solid;
 border-color: blue;
 border-width: 1px;
 border-collapse:collapse;
}
tr{
 font-family:verdana, sans-serif;
 font-size:10px;
 border-style: solid;
 border-color: blue;
 border-width: 1px;
}
td{
 font-family:verdana, sans-serif;
 font-size:10px;
 border-style: solid;
 border-color: blue;
 border-width: 1px;
}
```


```
table.border {
	border-width: thin;
	border-spacing: 0px;
	border-style: outset;
	border-color: blue;
	border-collapse: collapse;
	background-color: white;
	font-family:verdana, sans-serif;
	font-size:10px;
}
table.border td {
	border-width: 1px;
	padding: 0px;
	border-style: inset;
	border-color: blue;
	background-color: white;
}
```

Das ist ein kleiner Auszug, aus dem Quelltext.


```
<table>
```
...

```
<tr>
<td>1</td>
<td>dienstplan</td>
<td>Dienstplan</td>
<td></td>
<td>Hier kannst du deine Dienstpläne ansehen.</td>
<td></td>
<td></td>
<td align="center">1<br><a href="./index.php?page=pages&amp;id=1&amp;pos=1&amp;gruppe=mitarbeiter&amp;richtung=down"><img class="icon" src="./img/icons/unten.png" width="10px" height="10px" alt="steigend"></a></td>
<td align="center"></td>
<td align="center"></td>
<td><img class="icon" src="./img/icons/nein.png" width="10" height="10" alt="nein"></td>
<td><img class="icon" src="./img/icons/nein.png" width="10" height="10" alt="nein"></td>
<td><img class="icon" src="./img/icons/nein.png" width="10" height="10" alt="nein"></td>
<td><img class="icon" src="./img/icons/ja.png" width="10" height="10" alt="ja"></td>
<td><img class="icon" src="./img/icons/nein.png" width="10" height="10" alt="nein"></td>
<td><a href="./index.php?page=pages&amp;edit=1"><img class="icon" src="./img/icons/stift.png" width="10" height="10" alt="bearbeiten"></a></td>
<td><a href="./index.php?page=pages&amp;dedit=1"><img class="icon" src="./img/icons/stift.png" width="10" height="10" alt="bearbeiten"></a></td>
</tr>
```
...

```
</table>
```

Wenn ihr noch mehr Code braucht, dann teilt es mir bitte mit.

Gruß Matze202.

PS-EDIT.: Dieses Problem habe ich komischer weise nicht nur bei dieser Tabelle, sondern bei anderen auch.


----------

